# Recognize this tool?



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

This tool was among other crochet items given to me yesterday. I've never seen one before. Do you recognize it and do you know what it's function is?


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Possibly for threading elastic or a tie of some kind through a waistband???


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

watching with interest


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Me too. It would be great for threading elastic though.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Magna84 said:


> Possibly for threading elastic or a tie of some kind through a waistband???


That was my thought, too. I have seen something like that before but don't remember where.
Found it!

Ok i cant get it to link but it is a locker hook tool


----------



## Jazzynitter (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't know what it is but it looks like it would be great for lifelines or moving live stitches to and from scrap yarn.


----------



## Rosanne13 (Feb 6, 2017)

I want one!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I only have tatting needles…cro-tat tool?


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

https://images.app.goo.gl/VrYHdF9hHAKQx5wE9


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Someone will know exactly...it has been here before.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

https://www.amazon.ca/Colonial-Needle-Locker-Hook/dp/B000YZ4124/ref=asc_df_B000YZ4124/?tag=googleshopc0c-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=292924384746&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=8653367379129333817&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9001169&hvtargid=pla-308048303508&psc=1


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

May be for a knitting machine to transfer stitches??? I am interested in knowing as well. Looks pretty handy.


----------



## Marjorie38 (Apr 24, 2016)

It is a crochet afghan hook. Manufactured by Boye.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Will search on U-Tube for a video.


----------



## DMarj (May 19, 2017)

In upholstery for attaching buttons, there is a long needle but I can't remember a hook on it.


----------



## chain60 (Jul 23, 2019)

Looks like what you use to Knook.


----------



## IzzieBean (Feb 15, 2018)

It is used with a mesh backing to pull up loops of fabric strips and then pull yarn that is threaded through the eye to secure the loops to the top of the mesh. Kind of an interesting way to use up fabric scraps.
https://chickenscratchny.com/introduction-to-locker-hooking/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's a tutorial showing what it's used for: https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=how+do+you+use+a+locker+hook


Neeterbug said:


> Thanks for the info. Will search on U-Tube for a video.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

It's a knook. You use it for a form of knitting with a crochet hook. You put a cord through the hole in the end. Most knooks are made of bamboo, but they're beginning to make them of aluminum. Knooking is great for those situations in which you have to pick up and knit.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

marykelly said:


> It's a knook. You use it for a form of knitting with a crochet hook. You put a cord through the hole in the end. Most knooks are made of bamboo, but they're beginning to make them of aluminum. Knooking is great for those situations in which you have to pick up and knit.


I'm a crocheter who likes the look of knitting and so I tried knooking once. I couldn't get the hang of it. I gave the knooking set I had bought to a local charity. What attempting to knook did do though, was to introduce me to Tunisian Crochet. I haven't looked back.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

It appears to be a Knooking Crochet Hook

https://hobbii.com/knooking-crochet-hook-aluminium


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It’s a locker hook. For doing rugs or such on large mesh rug canvas.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Found a video explaining how to use the tool as a Knook hook. Very interesting...


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)




----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Locker hook/needle, you use it with (can't remember this too well), you use a canvas, with large holes, and make a rug, boy this makes no sense, but that is what it is, forgive me and laugh.

Janallyn


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

I keep one of those in my knitting tool kit. It's handy for picking up dropped stitches, and it also works well for weaving in ends with yarns that are too bulky to fit through the eye of a darning needle.


----------



## jeanpf (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks like it is for knooking.

https://www.wikihow.com/Knook


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jeanpf said:


> Looks like it is for knooking.
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Knook


Since knooking is a relative newcomer to crafting, I'd say it's a new way of using a tool originally intended for locker hooking.

I have a locker hook and instructions - bought from a secondhand store - but haven't tried using it … yet.

Some knooking needles/hooks entered my yarny tools collection. More fussy than actually knitting, but _might_ be a means for experienced crocheters to follow a knitting pattern.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

This is called a Locker Hook and it may be used for rug, canvas or embroidery work using fleece, carded fibers or yarn. Here's a video showing how it is used:


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a locker hook!

It's for making things like rugs on a netted background. It's like hooked rugs, except you pull the tail end of yarn through the loops you've pulled up to "lock" them in place.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I never used a locker hook but I remember weaving yarn through that mesh in school.
We called it Dixie Mesh and it was the forerunner of plastic canvas. I have never seen it for sale.
I remember making bookmarks and once I made a larger piece with the outline of the untied states on it. 
These were school projects done in class. Kids don’t do rafts in classes anymore. And art teachers don’t seem to do crafts, either.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> I never used a locker hook but I remember weaving yarn through that mesh in school.
> We called it Dixie Mesh and it was the forerunner of plastic canvas. I have never seen it for sale.
> I remember making bookmarks and once I made a larger piece with the outline of the untied states on it.
> These were school projects done in class. Kids don't do rafts in classes anymore. And art teachers don't seem to do crafts, either.


Do grade schools even still have art and music teachers?


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do grade schools even still have art and music teachers?


I know Kris Vermeer personally. She is an artist, not a trained teacher, who works in a school. She's done a lot of work with school kids over the years. She does incredible art. Best of all she's an amazing, wonderful person. Kris and my daughter became friends in a class for new moms more than twenty years ago.
https://arts-impact.org/artist-impact-kv/


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Tunisian knitting


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Neeterbug said:


> This tool was among other crochet items given to me yesterday. I've never seen one before. Do you recognize it and do you know what it's function is?


I think it's a Locker Hook.


----------



## bebe4 (Aug 6, 2019)

After clicking on the link which identified it as a locker hook, I googled to find how to use it. Turns out it is for rig hooking with fabric strips, which are locked in place by a strand of yarn using this device. Very clever!


----------



## bebe4 (Aug 6, 2019)

Sorry, that should be rug hooking!


----------



## FancyNana (Sep 13, 2019)

It looks like my Grandma's button hook, for her granny shoes.


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

Good timing on this. An article popped the other day about a craft called Knooking. It's a combo of knitting and crocheting and uses that type of hook. Not sure I'll ever pursue it but until then I'd never heard of it before


----------



## knit&purl (Feb 4, 2019)

That's what I just posted too with a link. Just read about it for the first time a few days ago.



chain60 said:


> Looks like what you use to Knook.


----------



## grandmatof4 (Nov 21, 2018)

This one has a latch on it, plus the larger end.


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

It is a knook hook. The results of knooking is something between crochet and knitting. Just google knooking and it wil give you a lot of information.


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

With this tool you turn very fine hang or button loops.


----------



## dwilhelm (Dec 29, 2011)

I read this with interest as someone gave me one just like it several years ago. It is very small, less than a D hook, so I have never pursued its use. Thanks for all the great information.


----------



## Mariecs (Jan 30, 2015)

The second one I should begin the answer with, you use is for machine made hanging- or button loops you need to turn. I use mine a lot when I make a Barbie garments that need straps or little handbag handles.


----------



## bshook (Jun 11, 2011)

It is for locker hooking


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Magna84 said:


> Possibly for threading elastic or a tie of some kind through a waistband???


That was my first thought!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Interesting


----------



## afghanhound (Feb 20, 2014)

I’m quite sure it’s used for a craft called locker hooking. But the suggestion for elastic is good.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

Found this tutorial on using this tool. I think it's a great way to use up scrap fabrics.
https://chickenscratchny.com/introduction-to-locker-hooking/#:~:text=Locker%20hook%20is%20a%20hand,small%20piece%20in%20an%20evening.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do grade schools even still have art and music teachers?


Yes, they do … usually one art teacher per school as art usually only meets for 1-2 periods a week depending on whether periods are 45 minutes or 90 minutes each. This gives the teacher his preparation period. And the art teachers prefer the 90 minute plan as they can accomplish so much more as it takes 10 minutes beginning and end to set up and clean up.
These are now called 'specials' …teachers trained specifically for their area of expertise (art, music, gym) as opposed to generalists.
In my day, the elementary teacher spent the entire day with her class and covered art, music, gym … science was a week and a special science teacher traveled from school to school and came in to the classroom to show us very interesting things - usually in chemistry.
Now teachers are a bit more specialized after 3rd grade. But art, music and gym is for everyone from kindergarten up.

What has been eliminated is home economics, wood, auto, and electric shop, sewing and cooking … in favor of keyboarding and computer skills. I guess they think that kids will never cook for themselves, again … and certainly yuppies don't. They order in or have those pre-made meals ordered on a plan. Certainly my nephews do … my kids actually cook (better than I can).
No one teaches the crafts and shop except in vocational schools … and many of those kids attend college but are more well-rounded than the average academic student (my kids started doing their own laundry at ages 11 and 8 for mouthing off to me that I did nothing and I WAS a nothing). So they went off to college with the knowledge of laundry doing and the rudiments of cooking. And they actually thanked me as they taught others in their dorm rooms and apartments.

The saddest part of education, for me, is seeing the lowest level of special education students NOT being taught survival skills anymore (dealing with money, shopping, filling out employment forms, going on interviews, etc) and being forced to learn at the same level as mainstreamed kids. For most, that is fine … they can handle and learn it … but we had kids who couldn't read, write their names, etc. Why does that child need to learn the sum of the interior angles of a polygon and it's formula?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I guess things have changed since my last days in the public school system - 1964/65. Maybe the NYC system was simply overwhelmed by our number. Grade 12 was the smallest of the three; we were just over two thousand seniors at graduation. Grade nine wasn’t even in the same building, because there wasn’t space. 
Yes, we had gym; I think it was once a week. No art, unless a singing class counts. Being told to lip-sync during the performance was a heartbreak; it was the only time I left school without permission.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I thought it was for lacing a boot/shoe hook.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

It could be used it to do Tunisian crochet if you attached a cord through the needle eye. I must really be clever this morning to come up with that idea. It occurs to me that I could drill a hole in a crochet hook and make a really large afghan in Tunisian crochet.


----------



## cmh2knit (Aug 17, 2015)

This needle hook may be used for rug, canvas or embroidery work using fleece, carded fibers or yarn


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

This is what I found and a picture how it is used.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

Here's a short video on YouTube: 




It gives you the idea. (Hope the link works!)


----------



## gaff (Feb 27, 2012)

It is locker hook for making wool or cotton rugs I have made several


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Locker hooking was a technique I was interested in years ago. I had a printed latch hook canvas, cut fabrics into strips, and threaded a polyester rug thread into the hooks eye. I would pull up several loops of fabric through the holes of the canvas, then pull the thread through them (almost like a reinforcing thread) and continue this way across the canvas until the rug was finished. The bottom of the canvas was flat, and the top was raised like a needlepoint. It was a fun and beautiful project.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

how long is it??


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Learned something every day.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks like a hook for a certain type of rug making, using canvas and roving or very thick yarn. The hook pulls the wool up through the squares in the canvas all along the row, the it's threaded through the eye and that's threaded back through the loops of yarn.Might be called Australian rugging.


----------



## Puddley (Aug 18, 2018)

It's a nooking hook. Look it up on YouTube. Looks fun.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I guess things have changed since my last days in the public school system - 1964/65. Maybe the NYC system was simply overwhelmed by our number. Grade 12 was the smallest of the three; we were just over two thousand seniors at graduation. Grade nine wasn't even in the same building, because there wasn't space.
> Yes, we had gym; I think it was once a week. No art, unless a singing class counts. Being told to lip-sync during the performance was a heartbreak; it was the only time I left school without permission.


I went through the NYC system from K-Brooklyn College (BS and MA).
So I was there along with you but graduated from high school in '69.
My graduating class had close to 1300 students. Graduation was held in a big movie theater on Flatbush Avenue.
I was forced to take art (I preferred music but I had to pass at least one art class), my HS major was Biology.
Yes Grade 9 was in the Junior High (grades 7-9) although 9 really was your first year of hs on the transcripts for college.
Originally K-8 for Primary and 9-12 for Secondary, later changed to K-6 for Elementary, 7-9 for JHS, 10-12 for HS …. 
And then K-5 for Elementary School, Junior High Schools went to grades 6-8 where possible and were called Intermediate Schools (IS) and HS became 9-12 … it all depended on space in the HS.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mathrox said:


> I went through the NYC system from K-Brooklyn College (BS and MA).
> So I was there along with you but graduated from high school in '69.
> My graduating class had close to 1300 students. Graduation was held in a big movie theater on Flatbush Avenue.
> I was forced to take art (I preferred music but I had to pass at least one art class), my HS major was Biology.
> ...


I only did 12th grade in the NYC public school system. 
9th was in boarding school, Hastings-on-Hudson, NY. 
10th, 11th, 11th, and 11th in Leominster, Massachusetts. 
Graduation was in an auditorium at Brooklyn College - just a short walk from where I'd lived my first eleven years.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Rosanne13 said:


> I want one!!!


There is one on eBay.
Colonial Needle JJ08 Locker Needle Hook
https://www.ebay.com/itm/363637539332?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&amdata=enc%3A1sveyJhD_RCe_boyqpQPnBw19&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=363637539332&targetid=1599090334937&device=m&mktype=&googleloc=1022588&poi=&campaignid=15275224983&mkgroupid=131097072938&rlsatarget=pla-1599090334937&abcId=9300697&merchantid=459449768&gclid=CjwKCAiAx8KQBhAGEiwAD3EiP_98DDeZwIH543ifwCxoRBD4lUkOYCv8VrTy7Thq-irJuWs2ICTc8hoCAjgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Altice said:


> There is one on eBay.
> Colonial Needle JJ08 Locker Needle Hook
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/363637539332?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&amdata=enc%3A1sveyJhD_RCe_boyqpQPnBw19&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=363637539332&targetid=1599090334937&device=m&mktype=&googleloc=1022588&poi=&campaignid=15275224983&mkgroupid=131097072938&rlsatarget=pla-1599090334937&abcId=9300697&merchantid=459449768&gclid=CjwKCAiAx8KQBhAGEiwAD3EiP_98DDeZwIH543ifwCxoRBD4lUkOYCv8VrTy7Thq-irJuWs2ICTc8hoCAjgQAvD_BwE


The usual prices on them are why I got mine at a Goodwill store for a couple of bucks.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

mathrox said:


> The saddest part of education, for me, is seeing the lowest level of special education students NOT being taught survival skills anymore (dealing with money, shopping, filling out employment forms, going on interviews, etc) and being forced to learn at the same level as mainstreamed kids.


They are taught to check a recipe of their choice, write a shopping list for what they need for it & going shopping every week in Australia. 
They then come back to school & cook that recipe with guidance. It is then either eaten by the class, delivered to staff rooms, or brought home. 
They are taught dealing with money intensely & checking change given at the supermarket.
My daughter is special needs & can cook anything, bought her 1st car cash, & is now paying off her brand new car that she bought last year. 
She only went to Special Ed in High School, that was at the front of the mainstream school.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kimbo58 said:


> They are taught to check a recipe of their choice, write a shopping list for what they need for it & going shopping every week in Australia.
> They then come back to school & cook that recipe with guidance. It is then either eaten by the class, delivered to staff rooms, or brought home.
> They are taught dealing with money intensely & checking change given at the supermarket.
> My daughter is special needs & can cook anything, bought her 1st car cash, & is now paying off her brand new car that she bought last year.
> She only went to Special Ed in High School, that was at the front of the mainstream school.


That's great!!! 
Would it were so everywhere. :sm13:


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

Kimbo58 said:


> They are taught to check a recipe of their choice, write a shopping list for what they need for it & going shopping every week in Australia.
> They then come back to school & cook that recipe with guidance. It is then either eaten by the class, delivered to staff rooms, or brought home.
> They are taught dealing with money intensely & checking change given at the supermarket.
> My daughter is special needs & can cook anything, bought her 1st car cash, & is now paying off her brand new car that she bought last year.
> She only went to Special Ed in High School, that was at the front of the mainstream school.


So wonderful! Life skills are soooo important. I am certainly not downplaying academics for the sake of academics but for some of our learning disabled students, requiring them to complete the same academic work as non-LD students is a disservice to the LD kids.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

It sure is.


----------

